# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map based on an Image?

## Counlin

So I was thinking about a challenge where people would make maps based on a image/picture of something. I don't mean the idea already used on a challenge, where it was posted a image and you had to use it on your map somehow, no. 

I mean, for example, a image of a War (lets say soldiers fighting on the WW II), the map would have to be based on the image, and what it represents, but you wouldn't have to use it on your map (unless you wanted to). Basically (keeping the example I used of the soldiers) you would be able to map the area of the war, or a Battlemap with soldiers and tanks, or even a map with the troops movements. The idea of how is up to you, but it must have a connection with the image somehow.

Thats my idea, I think it would be cool cuz it does give you a "mapping line" to follow, but it is also a wide line, so that it has lots of ways to make the map.

----------


## Tomalak

The width of that line would depend entirely upon the image chosen.  For example, the image of soldiers in WWII would heavily weight the expectations to a modern-style of map - leaving those who prefer fantasy maps out of the Challenge.  The basic idea is not only interesting, but reusable - new image, whole new challenge!  But it's only half an idea, as the image chosen would make or break the quality of the challenge.

----------


## mearrin69

Simple. Allow the mapper to choose the image for their map...and provide it along with the final map so the voters can judge how well they did.
M

----------


## Counlin

I disagree with you, Tomalak, what you said wouldn't happen, unless the image (or the CL who started the challenge) said clearly it must be about the WW II, looking at this side, any challenge could be limited. What I'm propousing is a challenge where the map is a result enterely of the maker's interpretation of the image, still with the example, you could map just a war, not necesseraly the Second World War, it could be the First World War, or even a Star Wars War, if you prefer the War beteween Humans and its alies against the orcs. But yes, this is not the best example I could give, it's just the first one that came to my mind.

That's why it is importante the action and good sense of the CL who will choose the image, he would have to choose one that would let any kind of mapper get into the challenge with whatever kind of map the wants to. So I don't think it is half of the idea, the whole idea is in my first post, what was missing maybe was just some more explanation.

Also mearrin69's idea could be used, and it would make the challenge even wider, but I think some voters could find a little boring having to check both the map and the image, and some of them could just look at the maps and choose the one they find more beatiful, even if it has nothing to do with the image chosen by the mapper. Of course I'm considering that there are people like this on the forum, if there aren't then its ok to use your idea  :Wink:

----------

